# Cedar Post Install



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Our builder installed 12 x 12 cedar post on top of 2 x 6 treated wood as the base. Is this normal or should I be concerned?

Thanks


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It depends on what you are doing but there isn't any inherent problem with cedar and treated pine touching each other.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_*12 x 12 cedar post on top of 2 x 6??* _

I'm no engineer, but that sounds bass ackwards to me...plus, why would you put that much of a load (12X12) on just one 2x6???


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Is this a porch/patio area where the post is located? Some times during construction they will pour the slab for the patio after most other work is finished. If that is the situation then I can understand using 2x6 as a temporary support and the final support will be a pier and slab.
If this is supposed to be the final arrangement I would be very concerned and, depending on load, insist they pour a pier to support the post. Or, if no heavy load, at least 2'x2'x4" concrete pad beneath the post.

Like Galvbay, I'm no engineer either but..........lol
Hope you get this worked out.


edit:
More rambling but, I just re-read your comment. Is this post sitting on a deck made of treated 2x6? If so, depending on what is supporting that location of the deck you might be okay. I would certainly question the builder regardless.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

a picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> a picture is worth a thousand words


this!


----------

